# ED August/September Trip



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

hayden said:


> I was origionally booked at the Hotel de Paris, but I've read it is in need of a renovation - some of the rooms are starting to look worn. They also didn't have the room type I was look for...
> 
> Metropole has gotten great reviews and they have already confirmed an upgrade to a De Luxe Junior Suite.


Maybe, haven't been there for a few years. 
Speaking of upgrades, I've just remembered something: if you're using Amex plat. the MO in Munich has a policy (at least it did back in Dec. of 07) to do a double upgrade, so for the price of delux, you can get a suite that goes for 2,500 euro per night.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

DXK said:


> Maybe, haven't been there for a few years.
> Speaking of upgrades, I've just remembered something: if you're using Amex plat. the MO in Munich has a policy (at least it did back in Dec. of 07) to do a double upgrade, so for the price of delux, you can get a suite that goes for 2,500 euro per night.


It depends on what is available at check-in. Although we didn't get a suite, our last upgrade was to the 6th Floor, which was very nice.

One other thing related to the M-O in Munich. They have valet parking and use the garage across the street. The entrance isn't all that obvious. Check with them before you bring the car there from the Welt (if that is your plan), and they may be able to suggest you go directly to the garage or they even may have someone meet you at the door and go with you.

A few comments about the other stops:

I assume you mean lunch at Jasper's in the Luzern Palace. If so, :thumbup: .

Personally, I prefer Antibes or Juan-les-Pines to MC, but that is your call.

Give us an honest report back on the G-V. I always found all the top hotels in Paris to be snooty and over-rated when compared to the equivalents in Switzerland, Germany, or Italy. But JSpira had a positive report a couple of years ago on the Meurice, so maybe things have changed.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

DXK said:


> Speaking of upgrades, I've just remembered something: if you're using Amex plat. the MO in Munich has a policy (at least it did back in Dec. of 07) to do a double upgrade, so for the price of delux, you can get a suite that goes for 2,500 euro per night.


With AMEX Centurion I get a confirmed upgrade at time of booking, and 1-night free with at least 1 paid night. It's an incredible deal.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

b-y said:


> One other thing related to the M-O in Munich. They have valet parking and use the garage across the street. The entrance isn't all that obvious. Check with them before you bring the car there from the Welt (if that is your plan), and they may be able to suggest you go directly to the garage or they even may have someone meet you at the door and go with you.


Thanks for the tip!



b-y said:


> I assume you mean lunch at Jasper's in the Luzern Palace. If so, :thumbup: .


Indeed.



b-y said:


> Give us an honest report back on the G-V. I always found all the top hotels in Paris to be snooty and over-rated when compared to the equivalents in Switzerland, Germany, or Italy. But JSpira had a positive report a couple of years ago on the Meurice, so maybe things have changed.


Will do. I usually prefer the InterContinental Paris Le Grand. Their club rooms are very nice. But they are not a part of AMEX FHR, and I prefer the amenities... so we are giving the G-V a try.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

b-y said:


> It depends on what is available at check-in. Although we didn't get a suite, our last upgrade was to the 6th Floor, which was very nice.
> 
> One other thing related to the M-O in Munich. They have valet parking and use the garage across the street. The entrance isn't all that obvious. Check with them before you bring the car there from the Welt (if that is your plan), and they may be able to suggest you go directly to the garage or they even may have someone meet you at the door and go with you.
> 
> ...


I would give you my honest feedback, but then I won't be politically correct. Hint: OIL

As far as parking at MO, I never worry about it, makes for a better vacation, but you can see if they're willing to do something like this:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I agree with J--cut out Milan. If Milan is more important, cut out Zurich. Nice hotels through and through, enjoy Mandarin Oriental, Four Season at French Riveria. Park Hyatt in Zurich is great, location is good. I had 2 complaints: Lady performed a bad job at beauty spa and smokers abound in the lobby.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

mason said:


> Park Hyatt in Zurich is great, location is good. I had 2 complaints: Lady performed a bad job at beauty spa and smokers abound in the lobby.


Last minute substitution... changed the Park Hyatt Zurich to the Dolder Grand. It was recently nominated for "Hotel of the Year" on the annual Virtuoso 'Best of the Best' awards. I think the PH was going to be a little too business-like.

This will be my first time using a Virtuoso rate and amenities vs. FHR. All other hotels are FHR.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

hayden said:


> Hello All - This will be my first BMW. I have been a long time Mercedes owner, and it was a tough decision switching over. We spent over 6 hours test driving the S550 twice, and a 750Li twice before I ultimately decided on the 7.
> 
> Here is our tentative plan, with hotels each night:
> 
> ...


Hayden,

I'll be in Paris from 9/6 to 9/9. Maybe we can meet somewhere (Eiffel tower or a restaurant). You've being very helpful to me and would like to buy you lunch or something. Let me know.


----------

